# connecting to air pump with larger diameter outlet?



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking to go to a large air pump to run a K1 Kaldnes sump chamber and the air pump has an OD outlet of 5/8". I'm not finding any tubing or gang valves or anything for this diameter and I've checked a couple of online retailers. Everything is 1/4" and 3/16" tubing. What's up?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check for vinyl tubing or even the braided vinyl tubing at a home improvement store. I am using a short length of some green Eheim hose from the leftover install of my 2217 output hose.

You will need to reduce down from the hose, preferably using PVC pipe and make your own air valve header rather than using standard aquarium gang valves as I found they put too much back pressure on the air pump. You will probably have to bleed off the excess air to atmosphere unless you will be using other air operated devices off that pump.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Deeda said:


> Check for vinyl tubing or even the braided vinyl tubing at a home improvement store. I am using a short length of some green Eheim hose from the leftover install of my 2217 output hose.
> 
> You will need to reduce down from the hose, preferably using PVC pipe and make your own air valve header rather than using standard aquarium gang valves as I found they put too much back pressure on the air pump. You will probably have to bleed off the excess air to atmosphere unless you will be using other air operated devices off that pump.


how will I know if I have to bleed off air and how much?

and how would the order work from the pump:

1) 5/8" hose

2) some sort of connector that threads into PVC?

3)what diameter PVC?

4) then would you thread into the PVC something like a lever air valve for PVC like this? http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-suppli ... e-pvc.html

5) then regular 3/16 airline tubing to the K1 chamber and anything else I'm running?

Thanks.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The way to tell if you need to bleed off air is to have everything going and open the valve you have installed on the end of the manifold. You open the valve (tap) until you see your airlines/stones affected. At that point you are bleeding off unneeded air. From 5/8" to whatever size pipe you run, and bigger is generally better, there are fittings and adapters to make the connection, available in any plumbing supply; including plumbing section of any big box or hardware store. The delivery valves for the airline hose are threaded into the pipe where needed.
I am curious as to how much air a pump with that big of an outlet will produce, and how many lines you are planning to run from it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The air pump > 5/8" hose > either a slip/thread PVC hose barb OR a male NPT bushing x hose barb > 3/4" or 1" PVC pipe (depending on pump) > lever air valves for PVC > #5.

Do you already have the air pump or are you still shopping for one?

Whether you need to bleed off any air depends on the air flow of the pump and the back pressure caused by having too few outlets in use.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been looking at the Alita AL-40 which from memory pushes ~46L/min of air. This is primarily to run a K1 chamber that will be in a 75g sump for a 300g tank. Have not yet purchased the components.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Seems like a lot of air. My 37lpm, will easily run 15 to 20 air stones. As well mine uses only 18W and costs a lot less.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

BillD said:


> Seems like a lot of air. My 37lpm, will easily run 15 to 20 air stones. As well mine uses only 18W and costs a lot less.


I am reading that to run K1 you should shoot for 1L/min of air for each litre of K1.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Ok, I didn't realize that. The few systems of that type I have seen didn't seem to be using huge amounts of air. Still, I was looking at a pump that did 48l for less than $50 and using only 20 Watts of electricity.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

BillD said:


> Ok, I didn't realize that. The few systems of that type I have seen didn't seem to be using huge amounts of air. Still, I was looking at a pump that did 48l for less than $50 and using only 20 Watts of electricity.


feel free to shape make and model!!! I have also been paying attention to noise as this tank will be a living room tank. I"ve found cheaper air pumps too (ie. Coralife SL-38 or SL-65, 38 or 65L/min, $60/65) but the reviews are not good.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The dB rating on the pump in question is about the same as mine. I would say you would not want it in a living area. It isn't loud, but there is a hum. I would look at placing it elsewhere and piping the air.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

BillD said:


> The dB rating on the pump in question is about the same as mine. I would say you would not want it in a living area. It isn't loud, but there is a hum. I would look at placing it elsewhere and piping the air.


That would be tough, tank will be on an exterior wall in my living room. The floor below is a family room that will have walls/ceiling exposed for renos but that means putting a whole in my new hardwood floor. Would be fine unless the tank was ever removed! Then there's a hole!


----------

